# Visited Country Living Grain Mill Headquarters Yesterday



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We had a great visit with the owner of Country Living Grain Mills yesterday. They are really nice folks to deal with. We picked out a new mill for our household use, and the founder's son, Joel helped us understand how to use it. He even let us do a test grind before we bought. We also bought the corn&bean auger, which we haven't tried yet.

We had a lot of fun last night grinding our first batch of wheat into flour. I mounted the mill onto an old hardwood cabinet door & attache rubber feet to the bottom, so the mill won't move around during use. It is surprisingly easy to grind wheat with the extension bar attached to the flywheel. It is more of an arm workout without the bar. I found I could grind about 2 cups of flour by hand in about 5 minutes, without working up too much of a sweat.

My wife made two loaves of delicious whole wheat bread. We ground a little brown rice into the recipe & it turned out delicious. We're very pleased with the mill & our experience of buying from some great people right here in U.S.A.
I lot of money for us, but we think it will pay off, healthwise. Fresh ground grain is a lot more nutritious & we noticed it tastes a lot better, too. 

Best thing we've bought for self-sufficiency in a long time! :bouncy:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Very, very nice! I have been looking at grain mills and would LOVE to have a hand crank one but we have no place to mount it in our odd, small house.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Vosey said:


> Very, very nice! I have been looking at grain mills and would LOVE to have a hand crank one but we have no place to mount it in our odd, small house.


Same with us, Vosey. That's why we mounted it to a board. We can use it on the counter top, and move it when we're done. It works pretty good as a portable unit.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Post us a link. I'm currently looking at one you use a drill to operate. I'd like to check out other options/prices. 

Wade


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

1shotwade said:


> Post us a link. I'm currently looking at one you use a drill to operate. I'd like to check out other options/prices.
> 
> Wade


I ground more wheat last night. Made whole wheat toast for breakfast & man it was good!

Here's the link: http://www.countrylivinggrainmills.com/


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow! I have to check this out. They are only about 12 or 14 miles from me! (I live in the hills up behind Conway, and they are in Stanwood, just down the road!)

I'm gonna need a larger kitchen and pantry!

Barb


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, GrammaBarb. They are right on Lake Shoecraft. They aren't normally open to the public, so you just have to email them or call & let them know when to expect you. They had some blemished units, and we saved about $60. Ours had a small chip in the paint that is covered with flour now. Very minor. Right now we're looking for a good local source of red wheat. Want to buy about 100 lbs. to have in the pantry.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know far this is from you, but Palouse Brand has incredible quality garbanzos and lentils. I bought some red wheat from them but don't have a grinder yet! They're in Palouse, WA, just over the border from Moscow. Family owned farm, GMO free, I think organic, I don't remember. My sister lived in the area which is how I discovered them, but they sell through Amazon in small bags.

http://palousebrand.com//wheat-berries.html


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We buy our organic red wheat from Azure Standard.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for the links. Need to get some stuff!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We've had ours for a year now. I love it. Set it up with a motor because we use it so much.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

congrats on your purchase - looks like a very nice setup! I am impressed with your system of mounting it on an old cabinet door. I would have thought it would be too top-heavy while turning and make it easy to tip over. Having it ready to use as a portable unit makes the mill even more attractive to me. Definitely be picking one up this year!

I am curious how large the burr plates are... I haven't come across an image that shows them in perspective to something that makes it easy to gauge the size.

Thank you for posting your experience and purchase


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We like the mill so much & use it every day. The fresh ground bread is so much better tasting & healthy. We ended up ordering the motor kit & love it even more. It was a lot of money, but worth every penny. The motor kit takes about 10 minutes to install & comes with a hardwood platform. My wife just loves this setup. Fresh bread every day!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

K.B. said:


> congrats on your purchase - looks like a very nice setup! I am impressed with your system of mounting it on an old cabinet door. I would have thought it would be too top-heavy while turning and make it easy to tip over. Having it ready to use as a portable unit makes the mill even more attractive to me. Definitely be picking one up this year!
> 
> I am curious how large the burr plates are... I haven't come across an image that shows them in perspective to something that makes it easy to gauge the size.
> 
> Thank you for posting your experience and purchase


Some dealers say the burr plates are 5". I measure ours and they are acually about 4 3/4" in diameter.


----------

